

Dealing with Data Breaches – Why Having a Plan May Not Be Enough - elvidence
https://www.elvidence.com.au/dealing-with-data-breaches/

======
BARMENTAL
Sounds Logical to me. I would say, this is going to be a new wave in InfoSec,
similar to password changing policy. It took the community several years to
realize that changing password often leads to insecurity. The same applies to
the Incident Response. In-house folks are often out of practice. The do know
their IT infrastructure better though, so I would suggest that an effective IR
is a team work.

------
baobab1
Nice comment Barmental. Good point.

------
elvidence
Please let us know what you think.

------
sashro
Like the picture :-)

------
elvidence
Thanks

